# little one



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

This is one :roll: :mrgreen: of the kittens from a litter probably a year ago. The picture is a bit blurry.

Im having trouble loading pictures up on the odd occassion so its a bit hit and miss.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Stunning!


----------

